# Problems setting up roland cx-24



## tracyels (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder if someone can help? I recently brought a Roland Camm 1 Cx24 printer/plotter second hand. When I went to pick it up the guy showed me briefly how to operate and cut some text out while I was there, he was running the machine on windows vista and was using both Coreldraw x3 and cut studio.

I have been trying to set the machine up ever since but can not get the machine to print a thing. I am trying to get it to work with Windows Vista 32bit and the guy supplied me with the drivers for Vista and the cut studio software.

I have loaded the driver and when I look in the printers file it is all set up. I have connected the printer via the Parallel port. When I go into cut studio and send the printer some text to cut nothing happens? In the printer dialogue box it says printing?. When I go to cancel all print jobs it gets stuck on the spool.

The printer is working as I have done a number of test prints. Any help would be much appreciated as I am very new to this.


----------



## moment (Sep 30, 2008)

I also have a cx24 I have to set my outline width to .001" or it wont cut anything but that is out of coreldraw straight to cutter.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I have a cx-24 but have never used your particular software.


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Make sure you're actually outputting something to print. When I first started using my gx-24, sometimes I would tell it to cut, and nothing would happen, then I would realize that I didn't actually send any shapes/info for it to cut.
Did you try cutting from cut studio?


----------



## tracyels (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for replying I have tried this but still mo joy


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Does the machine work properly with your computer, such that you can get the vinyl width and stuff in your software? Like when you do cutting set up? Just to make sure that it is communicating properly.


----------



## tracyels (Feb 28, 2009)

the settings have to be entered manualy with cx 24 it does not send settings from computor,as far as I no, I am running it on windows vista ultimate does any one no if this could be the problem


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

the software should get the width and length setting from the roland after you feed the vinyl and let the roland measure it. If you're not getting that, it's a communication problem, I think. Check the cables and the printer settings, try to find out if Windows can actually talk with the cutter. I use XP, not Vista, myself.


----------

